# Kiss with Def Leppard



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

August 12, Molson Amphitheatre, Toronto, ON.

VIP packages March 18
Tickets March 21


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some heavy duty retro rock there


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

What has 9 arms and sucks ?





































*Def Leppard !*

:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought you were confessing something.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

One my kids is obsessed with Del Leppard so I watched their new concert DVD the other day, it was actually pretty good. IF you like bands that pay the tunes from the album, note for note, these guys do it very well. Joe Elliott still has the voice, but I think he's singing in a lower key.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Def Leppard I would go and see but Kiss I would not cross the street for.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was a kid in elementary school when I heard my cool, he might not have been all that cool, neighbor crank Hysteria. I borrowed the tape, mediocre to good times were had. I'm going to find a YouTube link right now and give that album a listen. I wouldn't go and see them but I did dig them back in the day.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I was a kid in elementary school when I heard my cool, he might not have been all that cool, neighbor crank Hysteria. I borrowed the tape, mediocre to good times were had. I'm going to find a YouTube link right now and give that album a listen. I wouldn't go and see them but I did dig them back in the day.


Back in the day when Def leppard were big, I was a metalhead in high school...and for me, Pyromania and Hysteria were as close as I could find to "perfect albums"....in the sense that every song was really strong and you could listen to them end-to end. Not just 1 or 2 hits with a ton of filler. I can only think of a handful of others in my lifetime.
And the production on them was out of this world.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> Back in the day when Def leppard were big, I was a metalhead in high school...and for me, Pyromania and Hysteria were as close as I could find to "perfect albums"....in the sense that every song was really strong and you could listen to them end-to end. Not just 1 or 2 hits with a ton of filler. I can only think of a handful of others in my lifetime.
> And the production on them was out of this world.


Not sure why but DL was just never part of my rock education. I just don't seem to remember them at all. Of course there were many times I heard them on radio, just no impact. Kiss either for that much but they are so much fun to see live.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not sure why but DL was just never part of my rock education. I just don't seem to remember them at all. Of course there were many times I heard them on radio, just no impact. Kiss either for that much but they are so much fun to see live.


Theyre both very different bands in their genre. I think def leppard were always about getting a really big sound...walls of vocal harmonies, layering guitars doing different things, whereas Kiss' had a more straight ahead rock sound.
ive seen both live, and theyre both great..DL have a very pristine sound, and follow their cd's mostly, whereas Kiss plays looser and has a humorous side to their shows.
DL and Kiss together reminds me of when I saw Queensryche with Metallica. You could tell they just have different attitudes.
Its all good.

I think it will be a good time. There was a Groupon deal on the show going around this weekend as well. Just checked, it sold out.


----------

